# régalien



## sabariz

Hola a todos
¿Cómo puedo traducir "pouvoirs régaliens"?
Gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*poderes reales*.

He intentado *poderes **realicios*, pero realicio no figura en el DRAE.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Régalien: 1.Dr. de regalía. 2.Real (royal).

Larousse Espagnol/Français 1967

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Paz Juan Gutiérrez

Hola,

Yo he encontrado dos cosas: poder soberano y luego "poderes de regalía" en un documento que habla sobre la Edad Media y que dice: "... y ejerce poderes de regalía: administración de justicia, recaudación de impuestos, reclutamiento de tropas..." entonces yo me decantaría por poder soberano.

Régaliens viene de regalías.
Espero haberte ayudado

Un saludo
Paz


----------



## sabariz

Gracias, me ha ayudado mucho.


----------



## totor

Amigos,

no puedo entender qué significan estas palabras, porque no se está hablando de la realeza, sino de un Estado común y corriente:

*…les fonctions classiques de l'État régalien (police, justice, armée).*


----------



## josepbadalona

un estado en el cual el jefe de gobierno o el presidente sigue teniendo privilegios antiguamente reservados a los reyes, como en Francia la posibilidad para el presidente, en ciertas circunstancias, de disminuir el tiempo de encarcelamiento por una "gräce présidentielle" o de anular las multas de estacionamiento abusivo después de ser elegido...


----------



## totor

Gracias, Josep.

Me parece que una buena opción sería escribir entonces Real con mayúscula, para evitar confusiones:

*…las funciones clásicas del Estado Real…*

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## josepbadalona

ni idea..
depende qué tipo de traducción haces
una opción práctica es dejarlo en francés con una explicación entre paréntesis o en pie de página de lo que es...
suerte...


----------



## totor

Sí, es otra opción.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Si te lo permite tu traducción, otra posibilidad:
- estado de regalías

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

No me suena, Martine, porque *regalías* se confunde con el uso más común de esa palabra, que es la participación en los ingresos.

Por ahora le hice caso a Josep: puse una nota explicativa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Y si decimos *Estado Regio*?


----------



## totor

Sí, ésa es buena, Víctor. Y con la nota mejor.


----------



## Nikem

Hola.
¿Cuál sería la traducción para "ministères régaliens"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

_RÉGALIEN, -IENNE, adj. _
_HIST. Qui concerne, qui appartient en propre au roi, au souverain. _
_‣ Droit régalien. Droit (de paix ou de guerre, de faire la loi, de battre monnaie, etc.) qui appartient au roi, au souverain_ (TLFi)
Par exemple les ministères de l'Intérieur, les Finances, les Affaires Etrangères sont des *ministères* "*régaliens*".

Es algo así como los grandes ministerios.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Le contexte et la phrase entière sont *indispensables *pour toute traduction. Parlons-nous d'une monarchie ou non ?
Avez-vous consulté ces fils ?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=260149
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=445817

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Nikem

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Le contexte et la phrase entière sont *indispensables *pour toute traduction. Parlons-nous d'une monarchie ou non ?
> Avez-vous consulté ces fils ?
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=260149
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=445817
> 
> Martine (Mod...)



   Bonjour à tous et à toutes.
  En effet, j’avais déjà consulté ces fils, mais « ministerios de regalías » me dit rien en espagnol. « Ministerios reales » c’est peut-être mieux.  
  ::::::::::::::::::::::::
  La phrase :
  Il n’est donc défini aucune frontière entre le cadre scientifique et universitaire, la production institutionnelle des ministères régaliens et les différentes formes d’« expertise » que l’on rencontre y compris dans la sphère marchande.
  :::::::::::::::::::::::::::
  On parle de la France  actuelle.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina Iglesias said:


> _RÉGALIEN, -IENNE, adj. _
> _HIST. Qui concerne, qui appartient en propre au roi, au souverain. _
> _‣ Droit régalien. Droit (de paix ou de guerre, de faire la loi, de battre monnaie, etc.) qui appartient au roi, au souverain_ (TLFi)
> Par exemple les ministères de l'Intérieur, les Finances, les Affaires Etrangères sont des *ministères* "*régaliens*".


Hola:
Como posiblemente "ministerios de regalía" no se entienda, se puede dejar en "los principales ministerios".
Nota: sí se habla de "derecho de regalía"


----------



## noroeme

es simplemente "el Estado soberano"
En este link está muy claro el uso actual de este término : http://www.eurosig.eu/article45.html


----------

